# Biorb & dart frogs?



## dexter35yrs (May 22, 2011)

hi people i am looking for advice regarding dart frogs - would a spherical biorb be a good home? i want it to be a main feature ,obviously if an experienced keeper said it would'nt be good i would then reassess the situation. hope someone can advise thanks


----------



## ldnessexreps (Jan 11, 2011)

*hop i can help*

how many frogs and wat size orb?

i wud recomend a rectangle one or square as u can put climbing branches and the forgs have more space to climb


----------



## dexter35yrs (May 22, 2011)

hi im looking at two to start possibly red eyed - just been to stockport pet warehouse and had a chat with the owner he said it maybe possible to use a biorb with heated water in the bottom - rather than using a heat mat.
he's got some tri-colors in a nice setup croaking away which i like the look of.
orb size 60-90 litre , i wanted an orb to use a a feature-
i'm new to this so thats why i am looking for people with experience so any help would be most welcome.

can anyone give a breakdown of essentials to start off with thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, 

I strongly advise that you don't try this! Firstly the all important ventilation on a biorb is truly shocking. Amphibs need great airflow to help against moisture build up and stale water.

Secondly you cannot fit a u.v lamp into one of these type of enclosures. Have a look on the amphib section on RFUK for lighting details and it's importance. 

Most frogs will actually drown if water is provided. Anyone who has tried to keep tree frogs in the old wet environment way will know this to their loss.

I can't think of a safe way of heating one,

I think you can make an extremely attractive feature that will be much easier to look after and cause your animals to thrive with standard amphib housing. Maybe have a word with spikebrit, he is very knowledgable about attractive vivs, lighting and amphibs.

Good luck, I'm more than happy to help if I can

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products "light for life"!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I would echo what John has said. RETF's are particularly fragile so their husbandry needs to be 100% spot on. If you have never had a frog before these aren't the best to start with. 

Have a read in the 'phib section


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

i would say no aswell. Biorbs are extreamly expensive for what they are, To Be Honest they are no much good for keeping fishing in let alone for converting to keep anything else in!


----------



## dexter35yrs (May 22, 2011)

just an update did a lot more reading, bought a full exo setup from a fellow member , so ill tweek it to suit before getting my frogs, thanks for all advice given


----------

